# How to get an HR24?



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright... 

I purchased an HD DVR less than a month ago from DirecTV. I assumed that I would be getting an HR23 or HR24. I got an HR22. It's slow as hell. I'm unhappy. My understanding is that the HR24 is almost twice as fast as the HR22 in terms of responsiveness and channel changing, and slightly faster than the HR23.

I called them about getting it exchanged for an HR24, and they said they can't dispatch a specific model. Fine. I asked about returning the HR22 for a refund so I can purchase the HR24 elsewhere, and apparently they can't refund, but if I deactivate, I loose $200. Bull****. I don't pay $200 for anything I use for less than 30 days. That's extortion. 

So, my question for you folks is this... what do I do? Does anyone have any way of getting a box exchanged for an HR24? They told me I could own the HR22 for $499, but could I then sell it?

This is ridiculous. I spoke to 3 people and then the supervisor in tech support. No one is of any help. I've been a DirecTV customer since they were Primestar. 

Any advice or info would be great.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The only way to get an HR24 is to go to a third party like solidsignal.com. You will pay the full rate of $199 but you'll know what you're getting. 

HR22 and HR23 receivers are about the same on speed, and yes, the HR24 is considerably faster.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

I will gladly go to a 3rd party, but I can't do that without getting $200 back for the HR22 from DirecTV. I simply can't shell out $400 for a box I don't even own.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I have never heard of anyone getting back the initial lease fee once the receiver is activated. Getting any specific receiver is still a matter of luck and the hr24 is brand new and still in limited supply.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure there are thousands and thousands of us who'd love to trade up just like you. If you figure out how to do it let us know. You could sell your HR22 if you owned it, but I doubt you'd get all your money out of it. You can search completed listings on ebay to see what they're going for.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I thought about that. My beef is that I've had it for about 3 weeks and they're not even willing to rectify anything.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

muzicman82 said:


> Yeah, I thought about that. My beef is that I've had it for about 3 weeks and they're not even willing to rectify anything.


There's nothing to rectify.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

muzicman82 said:


> I purchased an HD DVR less than a month ago from DirecTV. I assumed that I would be getting an HR23 or HR24.


Here's the problem. You assumed something you shouldn't have. It will cost you $199 because of your mistake.

Not to be harsh (he can do that all by himself   ), but there is an old Transylvanian saying that's been passed down in my family:_ If you don't use your head, then you've got to use your feet._

Or in this case, your wallet.

I wish it wasn't true, but stuff like this happens to me all the time.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The only way to get an HR24 is to go to a third party like solidsignal.com. You will pay the full rate of $199 but you'll know what you're getting.


Hey Stuart, I was thinking of ordering an HR24, but then I read something in another thread that gave me pause. That is, if you shell out $199 for an HR24 and then it goes belly-up down the road, there's no way to know if you'll get an HR24 as a replacement. You might have just spent $200 for nothing ....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

videojanitor said:


> Hey Stuart, I was thinking of ordering an HR24, but then I read something in another thread that gave me pause. That is, if you shell out $199 for an HR24 and then it goes belly-up down the road, there's no way to know if you'll get an HR24 as a replacement. You might have just spent $200 for nothing ....


That would be correct. DIRECTV deems all HR2x receivers to be the same.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> There's nothing to rectify.


Sure there is. I bought something and am unhappy with it. I can't believe that the sluggishness of the HR22 passes with other customers. All I was asking for is a different model box. It's bad enough you have to pay $200 for something you don't own. I don't believe that they can't put in dispatch or order notes that a customer requests the HR24. All it would take is a dispatch and a phone call. Yes, I did see that all sales are final, but it's not completely a sale if they are calling it a lease. If I return a deactivated box, I should be entitled to some money back or exchange. They're just going to go and sell it to someone else for another $200.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Carl Spock said:


> Here's the problem. You assumed something you shouldn't have. It will cost you $199 because of your mistake.
> 
> Not to be harsh (he can do that all by himself   ), but there is an old Transylvanian saying that's been passed down in my family:_ If you don't use your head, then you've got to use your feet._
> 
> ...


It was more of not knowing than assuming. I didn't realize they were still sending out older model boxes. I've been reading about the HR24 for months now, and thought that the HD DVR was that unit. Somehow in all of the forum posts I've read and such, I never saw anything about receivers just being the luck of the draw.

The reps I spoke to all said, "If there is something wrong with your unit, we can get you a replacement." So, I then said, "Well, to me, there is something wrong with it... it's slow... and the screen saver has a nice strobe effect when TV is paused.

I even went into a discussion about how dispatches work. I ask, "So when you have to dispatch a new box to be installed or service at a location, do you sometimes have to give special instructions?" She said, "Yes." So, I asked, "Why can't you just put in a dispatch for a new box, and type into special instructions that I am requesting an HR24. I explained that the replacement didn't HAVE to be an HR24, but maybe I'd get lucky and it would be, or I could at least see if the replacement unit was faster.

So much for customer satisfaction.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

muzicman82 said:


> It was more of not knowing than assuming. I didn't realize they were still sending out older model boxes. I've been reading about the HR24 for months now, and thought that the HD DVR was that unit. Somehow in all of the forum posts I've read and such, I never saw anything about receivers just being the luck of the draw.
> 
> The reps I spoke to all said, "If there is something wrong with your unit, we can get you a replacement." So, I then said, "Well, to me, there is something wrong with it... it's slow... and the screen saver has a nice strobe effect when TV is paused.
> 
> ...


So you would have been happy with the HR23 you "assumed" you'd be getting?



muzicman82 said:


> I purchased an HD DVR less than a month ago from DirecTV. *I assumed that I would be getting an HR23 or HR24*. I got an HR22. It's slow as hell. I'm unhappy. My understanding is that the HR24 is almost twice as fast as the HR22 in terms of responsiveness and channel changing, and slightly faster than the HR23.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Hey Stuart, I was thinking of ordering an HR24, but then I read something in another thread that gave me pause. That is, if you shell out $199 for an HR24 and then it goes belly-up down the road, there's no way to know if you'll get an HR24 as a replacement. You might have just spent $200 for nothing ....


Internally, this is something that they're working on and I'd certainly hope they'd have it under control by the time you had a hardware failure.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> So you would have been happy with the HR23 you "assumed" you'd be getting?


Actually, I probably would be fine with the HR23. I guess the other thing that bothers me is that the HR22 has been out since 2008 and seems a little dated for something I just spent $200 on... and I KNOW that two models later, there's an HR24 that is much faster than the one I have.


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

muzicman82 said:


> It was more of not knowing than assuming. I didn't realize they were still sending out older model boxes.


Hey muzicman, I've been a D* member since 1996 and a few weeks ago call D* out to hook up a TV in our guest bedroom and the installer opened up the receiver box and inside was a brand new H20 (silver model) :lol:.

Bye the way have been a long long time lurker and decided to joint the party!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to the party, Tulsacoker! :welcome_s


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Internally, this is something that they're working on and I'd certainly hope they'd have it under control by the time you had a hardware failure.


Ohh, this is good news.. How do you know?


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Stuart....

By the way I ask the installer why I got the H20 and he said becasue all my other receivers were the 20 model (H and HR). Didn't even know they still made let alone stock the 20's anymore.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tulsacoker said:


> Hey muzicman, I've been a D* member since 1996 and a few weeks ago call D* out to hook up a TV in our guest bedroom and the installer opened up the receiver box and inside was a brand new H20 (silver model) :lol:.
> 
> Bye the way have been a long long time lurker and decided to joint the party!


That's just sad... but in most cases the basic receivers are free.. Free, I can understand them giving you random boxes. $200, I can't.

What did you pay for the box?


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

I paid $99 for the box and they waived the install fee.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

I would think they'd have a select of different models with different prices based on speed, hard drive space, features etc. SD, HD, and HD DVR is't much of a choice for all of the different models they have. What's the point on the newer box if they don't give you a choice for it, even if it costs extra?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that for the most part, the old stock will exhaust itself soon enough and almost all new installs will be 24s.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

muzicman82 said:


> Actually, I probably would be fine with the HR23. I guess the other thing that bothers me is that the HR22 has been out since 2008 and seems a little dated for something I just spent $200 on... and I KNOW that two models later, there's an HR24 that is much faster than the one I have.


There is no reason to be fine with the HR23 and not with the HR22. The 23 is no faster (and maybe slower) than the 22. The single advantage to the HR23 is the wideband tuners eliminating the need for BBC's on non-SWM systems.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that for the most part, the old stock will exhaust itself soon enough and almost all new installs will be 24s.


That depends... is DirecTV losing or gaining customers? :lol:


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't disagree muzicman, for this room I didn't care if it was a 21 or a 24 (eventhough I was hoping for a 24) but was shocked at the silver 20. Now when I get a second DVR (for the Master bedroom) I will order one from Solid state.


----------



## muzicman82 (Jun 1, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> There is no reason to be fine with the HR23 and not with the HR22. The 23 is no faster (and maybe slower) than the 22. The single advantage to the HR23 is the wideband tuners eliminating the need for BBC's on non-SWM systems.


It's just the comfort of knowing I'm getting a more current product and not being ripped off (as much). If I knew it'd be this difficult or impossible I wouldn't have tried in the first place.


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that for the most part, the old stock will exhaust itself soon enough and almost all new installs will be 24s.


Well explain my new H20 

Would have thought that stock would have long been exhausted (say 2005  )


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

muzicman82 said:


> It's just the comfort of knowing I'm getting a more current product and not being ripped off (as much). If I knew it'd be this difficult or impossible I wouldn't have tried in the first place.


There's nothing more current about the HR23 than the HR22. In fact, given the choice, I'd take an HR20-700 (the original HR2x, circa 2006) over any HR2x other than the HR24. Just because a receiver was introduced later than another doesn't make it better (or even as good).


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Internally, this is something that they're working on and I'd certainly hope they'd have it under control by the time you had a hardware failure.


That's good to know, given that most folks are putting the HR24 into a different class from the other HRs.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Internally, this is something that they're working on and I'd certainly hope they'd have it under control by the time you had a hardware failure.


"Working on?" Being able for them to track (which they likely already do) and the customer to select a specific model in not rocket science. They just need to build a process to allow it for those that want to be able to select a model (inventory allowing) to do so.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

muzicman82 said:


> I would think they'd have a select of different models with different prices based on speed, hard drive space, features etc. SD, HD, and HD DVR is't much of a choice for all of the different models they have. What's the point on the newer box if they don't give you a choice for it, even if it costs extra?


This is an inventory problem.

Ever been in a restaurant where the different dishes are just variations on a theme? Many Italian restaurants are this way. You can order the veal prepared three different ways, or chicken the same three ways. The marinara sauce can be on the spaghetti or ravioli. The restauranteur doesn't do this because he isn't creative. He does it because it's cheaper. He has less food costs.

Now let's do it your way and order DirecTV's DVRs a la carte. The only people that want a HR20-700 are a few weirdos on this board (like me :grin: ). Maybe nobody wants a HR23 because it has gotten the reputation of being the slowest of the bunch. The result is whole warehouses of DVRs that need to be junked. On top of that, thousands of folks want HR24s but DirecTV doesn't have thousands in stock as it's a new model and demand has outstripped supply. Does DirecTV then cancel all those installations?

There are two ways you can make money, muzicman82. You can charge more, which is your solution. Or you can cut costs, which is DirecTV's answer. Having a one-size-fits-all policy is the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> "Working on?" Being able for them to track (which they likely already do) and the customer to select a specific model in not rocket science. They just need to build a process to allow it for those that want to be able to select a model (inventory allowing) to do so.


For all I know it was already done, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

muzicman82 said:


> That's just sad... but in most cases the basic receivers are free.. Free, I can understand them giving you random boxes. $200, I can't.
> 
> What did you pay for the box?


I got my HR-22 for free because my HR-20 went bad. That is why I don't think I am going to get an HR-24 just to go a little bit faster. Unless I could get an HR-24 for free?


----------



## a k (Jan 1, 2008)

I have 1 old silver HR20-700 DVR and 2 new style DVR's and my old silver hot running piece of crap is 4 times better than the new slower ones.

If you have one, don't trade up.


----------



## SpeedracerII (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe I misunderstood something... if I request MRV and Internet Connection doesn't this mean I will get an HR24? I thought the HR24 was the only receiver capable or serving MRV.

Also I'm one of the old DirecTiVo hold outs so this would include a swap out of the dish and a SWM install correct?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

SpeedracerII said:


> Maybe I misunderstood something... if I request MRV and Internet Connection doesn't this mean I will get an HR24? I thought the HR24 was the only receiver capable or serving MRV.
> 
> Also I'm one of the old DirecTiVo hold outs so this would include a swap out of the dish and a SWM install correct?


You misunderstood. All HD DVRs are MRV and internet capable. All have ethernet jacks. But all except the HR24 need an external DECA networking module to use the new DECA-based networking.


----------



## EdL (Sep 1, 2007)

I also ordered a HD-DVR from D and received a HR22 yesterday. Called and the CSR told me that the only way I can guarantee a HR24 is to have the SWM installed (which I don't want to do). So I will be returning the HR22 today. I'll try again later.

EdL


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

DirecTV certainly has blown the introduction of the HR24. They could have managed their inventory much better.

They knew the HR24 would be a significant step forward. While some folks preferred the HR23 over its predicessors, and same for the HR22 and HR21, they were all basically the same receiver. The HR24 is different. It is the first of a new generation of DirecTV DVRs. DirecTV knew this. They should have held back its release a month or two until the barn was empty of all the old models.

In thirty years of selling hi-fi, I never once had a customer come in and ask me, "What's old?"


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> DirecTV certainly has blown the introduction of the HR24. They could have managed their inventory much better.
> 
> They knew the HR24 would be a significant step forward. While some folks preferred the HR23 over its predicessors, and same for the HR22 and HR21, they were all basically the same receiver. The HR24 is different. It is the first of a new generation of DirecTV DVRs. DirecTV knew this. They should have held back its release a month or two until the barn was empty of all the old models.
> 
> In thirty years of selling hi-fi, I never once had a customer come in and ask me, "What's old?"


I disagree with you on this one. DirecTV doesn't advertise their receivers like other companies. I can bet you that there are tens of thousands of HR24's that have been installed in people's homes that have no idea DirecTV has multiple HD DVR models. We're dealing with less than half a % of DirecTV's customers on this board and they're just the most vocal about wanting one. There are two people in this camp. People who really do want the latest receiver and went about getting it the guaranteed way. Then there's the other camp who want this specific model ,but probably had a discounted offer, and are upset that they didn't get the HR24.

No one asks "what's old" but when someone sees the price of brand new they do say "what else".

The TS isn't even caring about speed ,or functions, he's caring about model numbers and when it was manufactured. The HR22/23 has the same CPU, memory, HD's as the HR22. It has different drivers because the tuners have wide band built in. He's making assumptions that a newer model will always be better off when in fact until the HR 24 it was about even no matter what.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Newer isn't always better. I actually liked my old HR20 but when it started acting up they replaced with a 22. I thought newer=better but then learned had lost the nice built in OTA feature. Other than perhaps a bit more reliable it was a step back. Had to jump thru hoops to get an AM21 to go with it.

This time though the HR24's really do sound like a step up. That said, till I see for myself, DTV could still let me down. Just like how I was so sure they would add BBCAHD right away since Dish has it so they could show them up. Sadly its not listed on the horizon yet


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Shades, you make a good point. The people here _are_ the lunatic fringe. :goofygrin

But we are also the trendsetters. We're the ones a friend calls when they are ready to add MRV. Our opinions become amplified. If the word gets out that the HR24 is the cat's meow, that's what everyone will want.

A perfect example is a friend of mine in Minneapolis who recently upgraded to SWiM/DECA. All of her stuff is old. I helped her insist on getting a H24 so we could hang it on the wall, but in the middle of a conversation, she suddenly says, "I hear the HR24 is much better than their other DVRs. I should get DirecTV to swap out my old silver thing for it, right?"

When I'm already hearing that the word on the street is the HR24 is what you want, DirecTV has a problem.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Exactly why the csr's should have a way to ensure what unit is shipped to existing customers on request. They shouldn't have to go retail as that's more the future market. If you don't take care of your current market first then soon no market at all, at least to my way of thinking.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bratboy, I see your point. And this is something I've been talking about for a long time. There should at least be a way to get an HR24 at a slightly higher price straight from DIRECTV (or, the older receivers should be slightly discounted, depending on your point of view.) 

For the most part people don't care what they get, but for those of us who do, it would be nice to go straight to the source.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

This is what i had to do to get an HR24. After 7 phone calls to 7 different CSR's i finally got one to credit my Acct. for 200.00 to cover the cost of an HR24. She did this while i was on the phone. I ordered it from Solid Signal and paid 199.99 plus 13.95 shipping. I checked my Acct.,and the 200.00 credit was there. Persistence does pay off.


----------



## owl (Jan 30, 2010)

Muzicman,

I was in the same situation about 6 months ago and I got a DirecTv rep to give me a credit of $125 if I activated a new receiver and returned the one that I didn't want. At the time I wanted an HR23 and DirecTV sent me a refurbished HR21. I bought the HR23 from Solid Signal, returned the HR21 and got the credit. It showed up on my bill as PREMIER Partial Month Credit -125.00


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> This is what i had to do to get an HR24. After 7 phone calls to 7 different CSR's i finally got one to credit my Acct. for 200.00 to cover the cost of an HR24. She did this while i was on the phone. I ordered it from Solid Signal and paid 199.99 plus 13.95 shipping. I checked my Acct.,and the 200.00 credit was there. Persistence does pay off.


But specifically why did they decide to credit your account for $200.00?

Were you entitled to a free HD upgrade or something?


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Tulsacoker said:


> Hey muzicman, I've been a D* member since 1996 and a few weeks ago call D* out to hook up a TV in our guest bedroom and the installer opened up the receiver box and inside was a brand new H20 (silver model) :lol:.
> 
> Bye the way have been a long long time lurker and decided to joint the party!


I got one in the mail a couple of months ago, opened it up and it was an HR20! I was annoyed at first, but it quickly wore off and I was glad it wasn't another slow HR22 like my other one. I only wish it wasn't silver. The early-mid 2000s and the silver electronics was a terrible time....


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> But specifically why did they decide to credit your account for $200.00?
> 
> Were you entitled to a free HD upgrade or something?


I called the retention # and told them about how slow the HR23 was and that the only way to fix this problem is with an HR24. The first 6 csr's all gave me different reasons why they couldn't do this.CSR # 7 was very supportive and said she was sorry about all the problems i was having and said she would credit my Acct. for 200.00. I asked her if she could send me an email stating that she did credit my Acct.and she did.I looked at my D* acct. and it was there. I am not up for an upgrade.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

What I'm amazed about is you talked to seven CSRs without getting sent to the principal's office.

How did you work that out? DirecTV discourages CSR roulette to the point of asking some folks to leave.

You must be the nicest guy around, 420benz.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Is this legit? Own a brand new (unopened box) HR24 for $199? The seller has 100% feedback and stated on his auction = "*You will OWN this box *- these are not leases"

http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-HR24-DV...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead851396


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Is this legit? Own a brand new (unopened box) HR24 for $199? The seller has 100% feedback and stated on his auction = "*You will OWN this box *- these are not leases"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-HR24-DV...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead851396


Get the RID. Otherwise, I doubt it's owned.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Is this legit? Own a brand new (unopened box) HR24 for $199? The seller has 100% feedback and stated on his auction = "*You will OWN this box *- these are not leases"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DirecTV-HR24-DV...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead851396


When doing a quick Google for 'American Home Cinemas', the one page that shows up has one bad review and no other reviews. Also, their web site, which did exist at one time, is down.

It looks like the company doing the selling on Ebay got these from 'American Home Cinemas'.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Get the RID. Otherwise, I doubt it's owned.


Here's the answer I got from the seller:

*These are units purchased by a DirecTV dealer for showroom 
account use as demo's but they were never activated. When they 
closed their showroom, they had alot of equipment left.

We are liquidating their inventory.

- americanhomecinemas*

This make any sense?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Here's the answer I got from the seller:
> 
> *These are units purchased by a DirecTV dealer for showroom
> account use as demo's but they were never activated. When they
> ...


Hopefully, some dealers on here, like Robert, can chime in.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Here's the answer I got from the seller:
> 
> *These are units purchased by a DirecTV dealer for showroom
> account use as demo's but they were never activated. When they
> ...


It fits what I found about the company going down. They had a showroom in a mall. They actually made quite a splash during their grand opening: http://www.cepro.com/article/american_home_cinemas_mall_makeover/K312










But, getting the RID is the only way to know for sure.......


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

EdL said:


> I also ordered a HD-DVR from D and received a HR22 yesterday. Called and the CSR told me that the only way I can guarantee a HR24 is to have the SWM installed (which I don't want to do). So I will be returning the HR22 today. I'll try again later.
> 
> EdL


I was a D* 3 years ago, moved (got Comcrap) and am ready to go back. I was going to order 9 tuners between DVRs / receivers, MRV and Internet connection. I assume that would be a SWM install, so would this gurantee getting a couple of HR24s?

If not, then what should I do? Order the same install, but buy one DVR from Solid Signal and have the installer just install that?


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

patg25 said:


> I was a D* 3 years ago, moved (got Comcrap) and am ready to go back. I was going to order 9 tuners between DVRs / receivers, MRV and Internet connection. I assume that would be a SWM install, so would this gurantee getting a couple of HR24s?
> 
> If not, then what should I do? Order the same install, but buy one DVR from Solid Signal and have the installer just install that?


If I'm getting a new install I wouldn't let them in the house without ALL the dvrs being Hr24's. You'll have the latest dvr for your two year run under contract. Hr20s are great but old. 21s and 22s are crap I haven't had a 23 but hear they are as slow as a 21. My 2 cents


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

elixir26 said:


> If I'm getting a new install I wouldn't let them in the house without ALL the dvrs being Hr24's. You'll have the latest dvr for your two year run under contract. Hr20s are great but old. 21s and 22s are crap I haven't had a 23 but hear they are as slow as a 21. My 2 cents


But then what? Send them away and call to reschedule? Obviously I can't ask for HR-24s since I know the answer?

What if I call the Installer directly instead of going through D*? Would I get the same discounts?


----------



## drguava (Mar 28, 2003)

Directv tech came yesterday to setup MRV. I have 2 - HR21-100 and 2 HR-700 while hewas here I ask him about the HR 24 he said he had two in truck he called Directv put me on phone and I was able to get one HR24 for free to replace one HR21-100. Directv wanted $199 for second HR 24 I told them no I'll wait a year to replace second HR21-100. I've been with Directv since 1995.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

patg25 said:


> But then what? Send them away and call to reschedule? Obviously I can't ask for HR-24s since I know the answer?
> 
> What if I call the Installer directly instead of going through D*? Would I get the same discounts?


Call the installer and tell them nicely that you want HR24's. That you had bad luck in the past with the other ones...or make up something else. The installers I've worked with are happy to please. I had a HR20 go bad this week. D* replaced it with a 21. When I hooked up the 21 it was bad. I called D* and said I wanted an installer. Called the installer told them I want a 24, they said fine. The installer called this morning said he doesn't have a 24, but will have one on Tuesday. So I'll wait till Tuesday. This is the last time you'll have this much power with D* make sure you get what you want. Your paying for it!


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

elixir26 said:


> Call the installer and tell them nicely that you want HR24's. That you had bad luck in the past with the other ones...or make up something else. The installers I've worked with are happy to please. I had a HR20 go bad this week. D* replaced it with a 21. When I hooked up the 21 it was bad. I called D* and said I wanted an installer. Called the installer told them I want a 24, they said fine. The installer called this morning said he doesn't have a 24, but will have one on Tuesday. So I'll wait till Tuesday. This is the last time you'll have this much power with D* make sure you get what you want. Your paying for it!


Good idea, I will talk to the installer when I set up the install.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

elixir26 said:


> This is the last time you'll have this much power with D* make sure you get what you want.


What do you mean this is the last time? I've still got an HR20-100, and am debating whether to get in on the HR24 or not.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> What do you mean this is the last time? I've still got an HR20-100, and am debating whether to get in on the HR24 or not.


This is what i did.I bought an HR24 from Solid Signal for 199.99 and received a 200.00 CREDIT from D*. In order to do that i went through 7 CSR's and finally got one to agree. It is up and running and it is GREAT.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

BuffaloDenny said:


> What do you mean this is the last time? I've still got an HR20-100, and am debating whether to get in on the HR24 or not.


Anybody can get a HR24 if you pay for it. The poster that is getting a new install has the leverage to get what he wants during the install. After they have given you a bunch of broke-back Hr21's or 22's POS's it's hard to get rid of them without paying to do it. I have given D* enough money for equipment.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Totally agreed except on one point, and it's broader than just this post.

If I looked closely, in this thread alone, I'm sure I'd find someone dumping on the HR21, HR22, HR23, HR20-100 and HR20-700. Maybe not the last one as for some reason, the HR20-700 has taken on a more revered status. Maybe it's just me but I don't see the wide swings, hot and cold, in the quality between these models. I have a HR20-700 and a HR23. They seem about the same to me. Both at times incredibly slow, almost always because they are digesting information either from DirecTV or me. Both are finicky. But both, 99% of the time, work well and predictably. Yes, my HR20-700 deserves kudos for working its same slightly ornery but reliable way for all these years, but is it faster or smoother or better than the other DVR? I don't see it.

I'd love a HR24 but as long as my two buggers keep working, I may skip a model to wait and see what DirecTV comes out with next. They seem to be on a roll.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Why would I get a diagnostic code 43-72-945 (check alignment of dish) for this receiver and not get any codes for the other three non HR20 receivers?

I am starting to build up my argument to get D* to replace this with a HR24.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ Totally agreed except on one point, and it's broader than just this post.
> 
> If I looked closely, in this thread alone, I'm sure I'd find someone dumping on the HR21, HR22, HR23, HR20-100 and HR20-700. Maybe not the last one as for some reason, the HR20-700 has taken on a more revered status. Maybe it's just me but I don't see the wide swings, hot and cold, in the quality between these models. I have a HR20-700 and a HR23. They seem about the same to me. Both at times incredibly slow, almost always because they are digesting information either from DirecTV or me. Both are finicky. But both, 99% of the time, work well and predictably. Yes, my HR20-700 deserves kudos for working its same slightly ornery but reliable way for all these years, but is it faster or smoother or better than the other DVR? I don't see it.
> 
> I'd love a HR24 but as long as my two buggers keep working, I may skip a model to wait and see what DirecTV comes out with next. They seem to be on a roll.


I'm sure there are folks out there that just love their 21's and 22's. How lucky are you? Luck has a bit to do with it, though it shouldn't. My only point to all this is when your getting the install you have the best shot at getting what you want. I'm personally fine with a HR20 700 (I wouldn't care if it was pink) But if I have to replace a DVR I know enough to know I want 24's.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

patg25 said:


> But then what? Send them away and call to reschedule? Obviously I can't ask for HR-24s since I know the answer?


That's what I'm wondering. I just ordered an HR24 from DirecTV as an upgrade from an H21. I was charged $99 plus sales tax, no install fee. The Equipment person I talked to gave me the usual line about not guaranteeing me that specific model. I negotiated a truck/installer delivery instead of FedEx shipment, because (I told him) I wanted to be able to send the truck away if there was no HR24 on board for me. He said he understood, but I might have to stay home for the delivery, but then not get the box, in case the truck came with no HR24. I told him that was okay with me, but I would not take anything besides an HR24.

So, we'll see what happens in 2 days, when the installation is scheduled. If the truck shows up with no HR24, I will not take what they've brought me, but I'm not clear what happens then.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

GregLee said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I just ordered an HR24 from DirecTV as an upgrade from an H21. I was charged $99 plus sales tax, no install fee. The Equipment person I talked to gave me the usual line about not guaranteeing me that specific model. I negotiated a truck/installer delivery instead of FedEx shipment, because (I told him) I wanted to be able to send the truck away if there was no HR24 on board for me. He said he understood, but I might have to stay home for the delivery, but then not get the box, in case the truck came with no HR24. I told him that was okay with me, but I would not take anything besides an HR24.
> 
> So, we'll see what happens in 2 days, when the installation is scheduled. If the truck shows up with no HR24, I will not take what they've brought me, but I'm not clear what happens then.


Call the installer now if you can. If you can't they often times will call you. If they do, Ask what they have. Have a story ready about a bad thing that makes you NEED a 24. Go from there. It can happen. I've done it.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

So how slow are these D* DVRs? 3 years ago I had a couple of D* Tivos and the original HD DVR (10-250?). In my opinion they weren't too bad. Then I moved and ended up with a Motorola 8300 DVR. That thing changes channels and brings up the Playlist in about 1 second. It has never ever missed recording a show. By everyone's opinion it is a huge POS. I can't believe that the new D* receivers are worse that that.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

elixir26 said:


> Call the installer now if you can. If you can't they often times will call you.


Thanks for the suggestion. I asked for a phone number for the installer, but it's not policy to give that out, I guess. I can probably get in touch somehow, the day of the install. It's a 40 minute drive for them to my house, and I wouldn't like it to be a wild goose chase for them.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

GregLee said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I asked for a phone number for the installer, but it's not policy to give that out, I guess. I can probably get in touch somehow, the day of the install. It's a 40 minute drive for them to my house, and I wouldn't like it to be a wild goose chase for them.


Is there a way to find out what installer is coming? I'm in a similar situation, and just ordered one today but the rep said it's up to what the installer has. I'd like to call ahead of time as suggested, but don't know who to call.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

bakerfall said:


> Is there a way to find out what installer is coming?


I was told if I sent email on the day of the install, someone would phone back and could tell me what would be on the truck. I didn't think to ask where exactly I should send the email.


----------



## Phillysports8982 (Jun 7, 2010)

420benz said:


> This is what i did.I bought an HR24 from Solid Signal for 199.99 and received a 200.00 CREDIT from D*. In order to do that i went through 7 CSR's and finally got one to agree. It is up and running and it is GREAT.


this is exactly what i did except i didn't "buy" the unit yet. I called once and complained to the normal person and got the standard, we can't do anything about it because theres nothing wrong with your hr23. So I hung up called back and asked for retentions and the cancel service. I told them how unhappy I was with my reciever and would like to get a hr24 and didn't mind paying for it seperately but I would like a credit and..BAM got it.. So now i'm gonna google my way to a the cheapest price!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I like my HR20-700 and would prefer two more just like it when I add my next two receivers.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I like my HR20-700 and would prefer two more just like it when I add my next two receivers.


It's not just you, the HR20-700 is the fastest of the HR2X boxes (other than HR24)


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Phillysports8982 said:


> this is exactly what i did except i didn't "buy" the unit yet. I called once and complained to the normal person and got the standard, we can't do anything about it because theres nothing wrong with your hr23. So I hung up called back and asked for retentions and the cancel service. I told them how unhappy I was with my reciever and would like to get a hr24 and didn't mind paying for it seperately but I would like a credit and..BAM got it.. So now i'm gonna google my way to a the cheapest price!


I found the cheapest price at overstock.com. Since they have a warehouse within 200 miles of my home, I received it within 2 days for $2.95 shipping.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

How fast is channel changing on an HR24 compared to an HR20-700?


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I would say that channel changing is about 50% faster than my HR20's. Guide scrolling and searching were at least 100% faster. Trick play (FF or REW) saw no change in speed in my opinion. The biggest thing for me was that I was able to get rid of a silver box for a black box. All of the speed improvements were a bonus.


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I like my HR20-700 and would prefer two more just like it when I add my next two receivers.


Hr20-700's are the best of the 20-23 models (IMHO, save all the "my 22 is the best bs if you please) If you have HR20-700s and they are running well, keep running with them. When they eventually wear out as all things do, go for the 24. It's the only thing in the same league.

Frankly I have to wonder why we as PAYING customers are expected to accept the slooooow inconsistent performance of a 21 or 22? I've had 4 and they were all POS! Am I supposed to be thankful that D* lets me pay money, a lot of money, to use junk to watch their programing? I think it's time for a revolution! HR24's for EXISTING customers before anyone else!! OK I feel better now.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been paying attention to the posts on the HR24 as a replacement, apparently still no break through yet. Whoever is the first to report a free swap of an HR24 should be the DBSTalk member of the month.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I have been paying attention to the posts on the HR24 as a replacement, apparently still no break through yet. Whoever is the first to report a free swap of an HR24 should be the DBSTalk member of the month.


Everyone wants something for free.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Everyone wants something for free.


In this case, if you can agree the slowness issue is a tech issue that deserves to be fixed, and the only fix is an HR24, then a free swap is not just wanting something for free, rather an obligation on DirecTV's part.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> In this case, if you can agree the slowness issue is a tech issue that deserves to be fixed, and the only fix is an HR24, then a free swap is not just wanting something for free, rather an obligation on DirecTV's part.


Not all are slow. Slow is different to us all.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

GregLee said:


> So, we'll see what happens in 2 days, when the installation is scheduled. If the truck shows up with no HR24, I will not take what they've brought me, but I'm not clear what happens then.


I did manage to find the number of the local DirecTV warehouse through a local contact. My install of the upgrade was scheduled for this afternoon, and I called the warehouse this morning and was told I was scheduled for an HR24. So, no problem. The HR24 was just installed -- sure is fast. I don't know whether my request for an HR24 had any effect; maybe I would have gotten one anyway.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

elixir26 said:


> Hr20-700's are the best of the 20-23 models (IMHO, save all the "my 22 is the best bs if you please) If you have HR20-700s and they are running well, keep running with them. When they eventually wear out as all things do, go for the 24. It's the only thing in the same league.
> 
> Frankly I have to wonder why we as PAYING customers are expected to accept the slooooow inconsistent performance of a 21 or 22? I've had 4 and they were all POS! Am I supposed to be thankful that D* lets me pay money, a lot of money, to use junk to watch their programing? I think it's time for a revolution! HR24's for EXISTING customers before anyone else!! OK I feel better now.


True story. I bought, err, leased a HR24 from Newegg. Hooked it up tonight to replace a HR22 that was just brutal to use.

Called D*, CSR can't understand why I bought a new receiver. He said it made no sense. I explained the issues with the HR22, he didn't seem to believe that either. At that point I knew I had trouble. (I even explained to him that all three of my DVRs were brutal).

So he activates the receiver, everything works but my Fox Sports channel. I tell him the error (721), he tells me the channel must be blacked out. I say he's wrong, he makes us check another receiver. Long story short, I was right and he was stumped on how to fix it.

So for now I have a spiffy new fast HR24, but no baseball. I'm hoping it will take care of itself over a few hours.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

riprecked said:


> ...
> 
> So for now I have a spiffy new fast HR24, but no baseball. I'm hoping it will take care of itself over a few hours.


Try to resend authorization later.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not at my computer right now but am sure someone else has the link handy so you can do the reauthorize from web to avoid csr headaches.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

With Beach Audio and Overstock both out of stock on HR24s, who else besides Amazon (via other outlets like Hidef Lifestyle) and Solid Signal have HR24s that you can order?


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

The only other place I knew of off hand was Newegg and they look to be out as well. You can always try to do like I did and sweet talk a CSR. I had to stay on top of things but ended up getting 2 sent directly from DTV. It can't hurt to at least try.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bratboy said:


> The only other place I knew of off hand was Newegg and they look to be out as well. You can always try to do like I did and sweet talk a CSR. I had to stay on top of things but ended up getting 2 sent directly from DTV. It can't hurt to at least try.


How exactly just by talking did you ensure you were going to recieve a HR24?


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well in my case I decided to go with the whole home upgrade deal. Since my 22 was acting up they sent a replacement for it as well. The CSR I spoke with said the 24's were whats being used with those upgrades. Anyway she said was what I'd get and I was told if the installer showed with something else to not allow the install. Then a day before it was scheduled I called the local office to confirm and let them know the CSR's instructions. Install day arrived and the guy shows up with 2 nice new HR24's. After all my wheeling and dealing with em ended up paying $145 or so (49.95 trip and 99 for the upgrade work but was left with 2 24's, a decent discount on my bill for 1 yr and an okay one on the 2nd year.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Not all are slow. Slow is different to us all.


Of course, and hopefully not all DVRs have tech issues that require a receiver swap.

I had tried to have them specify an HR24, still got an HR22, I accepted it because my HR21 (which was a replacement too) did not have RF so this HR22 fixed that, but it's not piano black, a little smaller too, it no longer matches my AM21.


----------



## lgsvette (Aug 25, 2004)

Activated my new HR24-500 today and can see an immediate difference from my HR20-100 it replaced. Called to activate and asked about free HD and it was done for 24 months. Made the comment that eventually I would like to replace the HR20-700 in the other room and the lady said we can do that, and it will be a HR24-500. Scheduled for tomorrow. Free installation and free HR24-500. No charge for anything.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Of course, and hopefully not all DVRs have tech issues that require a receiver swap.
> 
> I had tried to have them specify an HR24, still got an HR22, I accepted it because my HR21 (which was a replacement too) did not have RF so this HR22 fixed that, but it's not piano black, a little smaller too, it no longer matches my AM21.


Eww, bummer on the miss match. And good luck on trying to get it swapped now. The number one rule when it comes to installs/upgrades & DTV is if they don't show with whats promised or implied don't allow the install or sign for it. Also make sure your happy with the work they did because your sig is the seal on the deal. Once you've signed then your locked to the unit they brought and that the install is done as you wanted so if there are any install issues its a lot more difficult to get em to come back out and fix things.

Once before I made the mistake of saying okay based on the tech telling me they would switch the unit later and then after he left and I called a CSR they said basically "So Sad, Too Bad" you signed for it so your stuck with it and it didn't matter what the tech told me that was just how it is. Fortunatly he brought me a bad unit so when they had to replace that the 2nd time I made sure and got what I was promised.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Everyone wants something for free.


I got a free swap, just complained about lake of 3D capability on the HR20. Initially they sent me an HR21, I complained and they sent me an HR24.

I also got another free receiver for a new room that is being installed tomorrow, hopefully that will be a HR24 also (I have requested one).


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

bratboy said:


> Eww, bummer on the miss match. And good luck on trying to get it swapped now. The number one rule when it comes to installs/upgrades & DTV is if they don't show with whats promised or implied don't allow the install or sign for it. Also make sure your happy with the work they did because your sig is the seal on the deal. Once you've signed then your locked to the unit they brought and that the install is done as you wanted so if there are any install issues its a lot more difficult to get em to come back out and fix things.
> 
> Once before I made the mistake of saying okay based on the tech telling me they would switch the unit later and then after he left and I called a CSR they said basically "So Sad, Too Bad" you signed for it so your stuck with it and it didn't matter what the tech told me that was just how it is. Fortunatly he brought me a bad unit so when they had to replace that the 2nd time I made sure and got what I was promised.


Your case is a little different, you actually had an upgrade that required a truck roll. I am not ready to pay for an DECA upgrade just to get an HR24. My ethernet MRV works just fine.


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

Got a letter Saturday concerning a "Free HD Swap" because they are turning the locals off another satellite and 3 of my 5 receivers are not MPEG4. Bottom of letter states DirecTV could send refurbished - figured beggars can't be choosers and will see what I get. 

Today 3 boxes arrived with an HR24-500 unit in each. 

However being model HR24, no B-Band converters were in box. I called to get 6 and DirecTV insists I do not need any. I informed them I was not SWM I was legacy (as this forum suggested) and seeing as my 2 other HD boxes do use the B-Bands I would need them. I was told they could only ship 2 (because of my current receivers they could only authorize 2 be sent), to call back after I connect and activate the new receivers (which she said I will see that I won't need them).


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, that's just stupid. They want to have to activate the two boxes w/o BBCs, meaning they will only be partially functional, before they can send you the devices that will make them fully functional.....:nono2:

Was this the access card department?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I am eligible for a $99 DVR upgrade, but did not want to play the which receiver will I get game with D*. So I contacted them to see if they would give me some credit $$ to counteract the $100 difference.

THEY FLAT REFUSED TO DO ANYTHING OTHER THAN SEND ME WHATEVER THEY HAD FOR THE $99.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Your case is a little different, you actually had an upgrade that required a truck roll. I am not ready to pay for an DECA upgrade just to get an HR24. My ethernet MRV works just fine.


TRUE. In my case though I came out ahead. Got 2 new HR24's, keep the 22 if I want, new dish, rewire for $145 and then over $200 off my bill over the next year in discounts. For me it was a good deal.


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

Well now I am totally confused. I hooked up the 2 boxes that I do not have B-Band Converters for and ALL the HD channels come through perfectly including my local HD Channels - would someone please tell me why - was DirecTV correct after all. Even during setup of the boxes on the screen there was a message stating B-Band Converters are required for this setup. But there they all are.



Jish said:


> Got a letter Saturday concerning a "Free HD Swap" because they are turning the locals off another satellite and 3 of my 5 receivers are not MPEG4. Bottom of letter states DirecTV could send refurbished - figured beggars can't be choosers and will see what I get.
> 
> Today 3 boxes arrived with an HR24-500 unit in each.
> 
> However being model HR24, no B-Band converters were in box. I called to get 6 and DirecTV insists I do not need any. I informed them I was not SWM I was legacy (as this forum suggested) and seeing as my 2 other HD boxes do use the B-Bands I would need them. I was told they could only ship 2 (because of my current receivers they could only authorize 2 be sent), to call back after I connect and activate the new receivers (which she said I will see that I won't need them).


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> With Beach Audio and Overstock both out of stock on HR24s, who else besides Amazon (via other outlets like Hidef Lifestyle) and Solid Signal have HR24s that you can order?


Another Source is 6TH Avenue Electronics for $189 and free ground shipping [link].


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Jish said:


> Well now I am totally confused. I hooked up the 2 boxes that I do not have B-Band Converters for and ALL the HD channels come through perfectly including my local HD Channels - would someone please tell me why - was DirecTV correct after all. Even during setup of the boxes on the screen there was a message stating B-Band Converters are required for this setup. But there they all are.


I believe HR23 and HR24 have wideband built in so no BBC's required.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

codespy said:


> I believe HR23 and HR24 have wideband built in so no BBC's required.


HR23 have wideband, HR24 do *not*.


----------



## latinkreationz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a newbie....just wanted to add my 2 cents in on how I got 2 HR24's. I just happen to have a neighbor who works for DTV. So anywho, I called in a problem with my boxes (HR20's) and they scheduled for a tech to come out. My neighbor as nice as he is swapped my boxes out with the HR24's. Not one cent came out of my pocket.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

codespy said:


> I believe HR23 and HR24 have wideband built in so no BBC's required.





dwcolvin said:


> HR23 have wideband, HR24 do *not*.


BBC's are required for HR24's if they are not on a SWiM system.

- Merg


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

The Merg said:


> BBC's are required for HR24's if they are not on a SWiM system.
> 
> - Merg


Exactly, that is why I am confused as to how all my HD channels came through perfectly without it. It goes against all that I read about the 24 series.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is how I went about getting 2 HR-24s as replacements for 2 HR-21s. Mine was a special circumstance, where D* told me one thing and delivered another. But this should also work if you are not in a contract of nearing the end of it. After many calls to Customer Service, and being denied to send us ANYTHING at all (we just wanted a unit with a 500 GB HDD, we really wanted HR24 at first, but gave up on that after MANY CS calls), I contacted the CEO of DirecTV. Explained my issue to him, and recieved a quick response from him that he sincerely apologized and that someone from the escalations department would contact me ASAP. 3 hours later, someone called, and told me that they would send two new boxes out to me. 4 days later, 2 HR-24s show up on my doorstep! 

Try this approach, it worked for me!
His email is [Redacted]


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Jish said:


> Exactly, that is why I am confused as to how all my HD channels came through perfectly without it. It goes against all that I read about the 24 series.


Press the *DASH* button while watching live TV... _if_ you don't have BBCs and _if_ you're receiving HD, 10-1 it will say 'SWiM Connected' no matter how you configured it.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

dwcolvin said:


> Press the *DASH* button while watching live TV... _if_ you don't have BBCs and _if_ you're receiving HD, 10-1 it will say 'SWiM Connected' no matter how you configured it.


That what I have been wondering, too. Does he indeed have a SWim LNB and just does not know it?


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

sammy720 said:


> Here is how I went about getting 2 HR-24s as replacements for 2 HR-21s. Mine was a special circumstance, where D* told me one thing and delivered another. But this should also work if you are not in a contract of nearing the end of it. After many calls to Customer Service, and being denied to send us ANYTHING at all (we just wanted a unit with a 500 GB HDD, we really wanted HR24 at first, but gave up on that after MANY CS calls), I contacted the CEO of DirecTV. Explained my issue to him, and recieved a quick response from him that he sincerely apologized and that someone from the escalations department would contact me ASAP. 3 hours later, someone called, and told me that they would send two new boxes out to me. 4 days later, 2 HR-24s show up on my doorstep!
> 
> Try this approach, it worked for me!
> His email is [Redacted]


Did they tell you that they were send hr24's or did they say they were upgrading you and the HR24's were a nice surprise?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Jish said:


> ... I do not have B-Band Converters for and ALL the HD channels come through perfectly including my local HD Channels ...


Some channels will come through without BBCs. That's not surprising. But if you want to tune ALL the channels without a SWM, you need BBCs.


----------



## zythem (May 4, 2008)

Here's my story.

Two years ago I was able to swap out my HR10-250 with an HR22, then got another HR22 for a two year contract. At that time they also swapped my dish for a Slimline but didn't have SWiM. In addition to the two HR22s, I kept an R10 (SD).

Fast forward to last Wednesday. I get a call from my phone company about switching to Dish and getting a discount as it would all be on my phone bill. I do some research to see if there is anything new going on with DirecTV and find out about the HR24 and that MRV is out of beta so I call DTV. After being on hold forever, they tell me that MRV will cost me about $125 total and my R10 will be swapped free with whatever receiver is on the truck. I tell them I want a third HD-DVR instead, in fact I want an HR24. They tell me that will cost an additional $150 and I can't be promised an HR24. I say no thanks.

This bothers me and about an hour later I call back and tell the computer "cancel service". About 15 seconds later I have a live rep in retention. Very nicely I tell her about Dish and ask when my agreement is over. She tells me I no longer have one but asks me if she can help. I tell her the story. She says although she can't promise an HR24 she can give me two options.
1. She'll give me an HD-DVR for free without promising an HR24 and I'll pay for the the MRV.
2. I can buy my own HR24 to guarantee it and she'll give me MRV for free.
I chose to buy my own HR24 and took the deal. I also asked about free HD for 24 months and got that. I paid $190 total for the HR24 from Amazon and it arrived 2 days later with free shipping, so the total cost to me was NEGATIVE $50 - I saved money. I had to activate it before being allowed to set up my MRV install. I did that Friday night and got the install set for this past Monday. My LNB had to be swapped with a SWiM and I actually needed a rewire. So in 5 days, it all got done. I'm blown away not only by the HR24's speed but also by the MRV - its awesome.

Oh an for the record, my installer told me all he ever gets now are HR24s. Had a bunch on the truck.... Oh well.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sammy720 said:


> Here is how I went about getting 2 HR-24s as replacements for 2 HR-21s. Mine was a special circumstance, where D* told me one thing and delivered another. But this should also work if you are not in a contract of nearing the end of it. After many calls to Customer Service, and being denied to send us ANYTHING at all (we just wanted a unit with a 500 GB HDD, we really wanted HR24 at first, but gave up on that after MANY CS calls), I contacted the CEO of DirecTV. Explained my issue to him, and recieved a quick response from him that he sincerely apologized and that someone from the escalations department would contact me ASAP. 3 hours later, someone called, and told me that they would send two new boxes out to me. 4 days later, 2 HR-24s show up on my doorstep!
> 
> Try this approach, it worked for me!
> His email is [Redacted]


Good info...Thank You


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, I have since found out that while quite a few come through perfectly nothing comes from 99, all signals are 0 - when I put a BBC on it immediately registered high 90's. Tech support had me run this signal strength test when I called to order more BBCs and mentioned that I was getting the HD channels just fine.



GregLee said:


> Some channels will come through without BBCs. That's not surprising. But if you want to tune ALL the channels without a SWM, you need BBCs.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Good info...Thank You


This is nice but I don't like the idea that we need to talk to a CEO to resolve a very simple issue. I know company CEOs make a lot of money, but they supposed to make a lot of money doing nothing


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jacmyoung said:


> This is nice but I don't like the idea that we need to talk to a CEO to resolve a very simple issue. I know company CEOs make a lot of money, but they supposed to make a lot of money doing nothing


Sometimes those at the top need to get out of their ivory towers and see what life in the trenches is like.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> This is nice but I don't like the idea that we need to talk to a CEO to resolve a very simple issue. I know company CEOs make a lot of money, but they supposed to make a lot of money doing nothing


I've gotten 3 HR24's in the past week for free, here's how.

1.) Called cause I needed a new receiver, got it for free and setup the install. I brought up the fact that it bothered me the HR20s I have will not be compatible with 3D, he instructed me to email a dept to get it replaced.
2.) The department I emailed contacted me hoping to find out who gave me that info, apparently he wasn't supposed to, and they sent me a new box to replace one of my HR20s.
3.) The installer came yesterday to install my HR24 in a new room (I also needed a SWM 16 as this was my 5th HD DVR). While he was there he also hooked me up with DECA on my non HR24s, as well as a internet one (I had networked MRV). 
4.) While he was hooking up the DECA's, he didn't have the equipment to hook up the HR20-100 I have, so replaced that with an HR24 also.

End result, 3 HR24s, SWM 16 and DECA. End cost to me, $20 tip to the installer.

Side note, MRV performance is definitely better under DECA especially for trick play, and I went from a hardwired gigabit network. I wouldn't have paid for it, but having gotten it for free, I can see it's value even for those who have it setup with home network.


----------



## bryansj (Jun 14, 2010)

I went with the DirecTV gamble of getting a HR24 shipped to me and lost.

They offered me a DVR for $99 which would replace my HR21-700. The next day a HR21-100R arrived at my doorstep. FedEx left it before I could reject it. Dropped it off at the store and already received the credit for my order.

Looks like I'll have to order a HR24 from a third party if I want one.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

bryansj said:


> I went with the DirecTV gamble of getting a HR24 shipped to me and lost.
> 
> They offered me a DVR for $99 which would replace my HR21-700. The next day a HR21-100R arrived at my doorstep. FedEx left it before I could reject it. Dropped it off at the store and already received the credit for my order.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to order a HR24 from a third party if I want one.


I would recommend getting the DVR from D* for $99 (or free) and taking the install option. Then you can request one from the driver.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

jacmyoung said:


> This is nice but I don't like the idea that we need to talk to a CEO to resolve a very simple issue. I know company CEOs make a lot of money, but they supposed to make a lot of money doing nothing


Agreed :lol: but they do have a LOT of power in their companies, more than anyone. If anyone can get it done, it's them. There really needs to be an adjustment to D*s order system, where it gives CSRs an option to order specific HD DVRs for people that care what they get, read: DBSTalk member, and for people that don't care, to just give them any HD DVR, read: average joe. I mean to be honest, very few subscribers of D* even have an account here. They wouldn't lose too much money over us (the CSRs current excuse.)


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

ronkuba said:


> Did they tell you that they were send hr24's or did they say they were upgrading you and the HR24's were a nice surprise?


They didn't tell me, they were somewhat of a nice surprise. But still, I could expect nothing less really out of D* corporate, as this didn't go through the normal ordering channels (I couldn't see the order on the website). So, I was actually expecting HR 24s anyway.


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Was using MRV over wireless network without issue but a lightning strike took out lnb, router and both receivers. Had a service call to repair items and decided to go ahead and have MRV setup over the coax as well. Since they send out different techs for service calls as opposed to installs he took one look at my setup and handed me to brand new HR24's to install while he replaced the dish. One happy camper. Didnt realize how slow the HR20 and HR21 were until now.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

PAJeep said:


> Was using MRV over wireless network without issue but a lightning strike took out lnb, router and both receivers. Had a service call to repair items and decided to go ahead and have MRV setup over the coax as well. Since they send out different techs for service calls as opposed to installs he took one look at my setup and handed me to brand new HR24's to install while he replaced the dish. One happy camper. Didnt realize how slow the HR20 and HR21 were until now.


From what I have heard, people are generally happy with the speed of the HR20 and happy with the unit in general (unless it is a 600.) The 21/22/23s were the slow ones, at least from what I have heard. But, even though I have never used a 20, I bet the 24 blows them all away


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sammy720 said:


> Try this approach, it worked for me!
> His email is [Redacted]


This approach will most certainly delay resolution. The proper approach is to use the normal escalation channel through Ellen Filipiak ([email protected]). While it may seem beneficial to go to the top, I can assure you that a "team" approach will move faster than and "individual" approach.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This approach will most certainly delay resolution. The proper approach is to use the normal escalation channel through Ellen Filipiak ([email protected]). While it may seem beneficial to go to the top, I can assure you that a "team" approach will move faster than and "individual" approach.


Indeed the "team" approach seemed to work very well, they have already agreed to send out three HR24s to me I will be subject to a new two-year contract which is fine.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

*I played Bohemian roulette with D* and won*. Purchased a HDDVR on line with hopes that it would be a 24. 
My lucky day. New HR24-500 hooked up and broadcasting. 
I purchased one from Overstock.com a couple of weeks ago so now I have 2.
These are awesome baby with a capital A.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> *I played Bohemian roulette with D* and won*. Purchased a HDDVR on line with hopes that it would be a 24.
> My lucky day. New HR24-500 hooked up and broadcasting.
> I purchased one from Overstock.com a couple of weeks ago so now I have 2.
> These are awesome baby with a capital A.


Same here. I ordered one late in the day on Wednesday. To my surprise, it was on my doorstep waiting for me when I got home on Thursday. Less than 24 hour turnaround time from placing the call to my doorstep. The DIRECTV CSR was truly incredible!


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This approach will most certainly delay resolution. The proper approach is to use the normal escalation channel through Ellen Filipiak ([email protected]). While it may seem beneficial to go to the top, I can assure you that a "team" approach will move faster than and "individual" approach.


Well, so far, that didn't do *me* any good. The reply I got wasn't even from Ellen, it was from drone at customer service again with the typical canned phrases about how they noticed I've been a loyal long time customer. Hell, I told them that in my message. They didn't have to notice. 

I didn't get any farther about being assured I would get a HR24 if I upgraded my failing HR20. They flat out said they couldn't guarantee what would come. They also said they COULD NOT apply any discounts or credits to my account if I ordered it from a third party. I guess it's time to call retention when I get home.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Rockermann said:


> Well, so far, that didn't do *me* any good. The reply I got wasn't even from Ellen, it was from drone at customer service again with the typical canned phrases about how they noticed I've been a loyal long time customer. Hell, I told them that in my message. They didn't have to notice.
> 
> I didn't get any farther about being assured I would get a HR24 if I upgraded my failing HR20. They flat out said they couldn't guarantee what would come. They also said they COULD NOT apply any discounts or credits to my account if I ordered it from a third party. I guess it's time to call retention when I get home.


This is just about word by word what I was told. The CSR said she talked to a Supervisor about the credits, but she never left while talking to me. I received a customer satisfaction form via e-mail and I let them have it with both barrels.

Being I do have the Protection Plan I have a tech scheduled for next Tuesday. Hopefully they will admit the HR20 is bad and replace it with a HR24. I plan to also quiz him to see what model DVR's they do have.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

Rockermann said:


> Well, so far, that didn't do *me* any good. The reply I got wasn't even from Ellen, it was from drone at customer service again with the typical canned phrases about how they noticed I've been a loyal long time customer. Hell, I told them that in my message. They didn't have to notice.
> 
> I didn't get any farther about being assured I would get a HR24 if I upgraded my failing HR20. They flat out said they couldn't guarantee what would come. They also said they COULD NOT apply any discounts or credits to my account if I ordered it from a third party. I guess it's time to call retention when I get home.


Oh, DirecTV :nono2: seriously, if the "team resolution" doesn't work through Ellen, you should most definitely contact the CEO. That fixed my problem, it has a very good chance of fixing yours too. Even retentions couldn't get this (or at least they couldn't get it right) for me.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

After quickly scanning through the HR24 "issues thread" I am a little concerned. Is it safe to activate my new HR24s? Or should I hold them off first? I was told I will have up to 30 days to activate them to replace my old HDDVRs.

Or should I replace only one of them, make sure it works fine before activating another? What is in the new box, does it come with an HDMI cable? One of them will have to support two HDTV sets, what kind of HDMI splitter should I get to ensure both can accept 1080p?

Thanks advance!


----------



## tamiraan (Jun 30, 2008)

muzicman82 said:


> So, my question for you folks is this... what do I do? Does anyone have any way of getting a box exchanged for an HR24? They told me I could own the HR22 for $499, but could I then sell it?


Right now 2 things in my mind:

1. See in the back of your hr22 has label/sticker saying "Reconditioned, blah blah blah". IF there is, I wouldn't pay same price for refurbished stuff .

2. You have 90 days of manufacturer warranty after the initial activation. So service call on it will be freeeeeeeeee. So "go, figure"....


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

jacmyoung said:


> After quickly scanning through the HR24 "issues thread" I am a little concerned. Is it safe to activate my new HR24s? Or should I hold them off first? I was told I will have up to 30 days to activate them to replace my old HDDVRs.
> 
> Or should I replace only one of them, make sure it works fine before activating another? What is in the new box, does it come with an HDMI cable? One of them will have to support two HDTV sets, what kind of HDMI splitter should I get to ensure both can accept 1080p?
> 
> Thanks advance!


Even though it seems that many 24s are having problems, mine are working great, they are SO much faster than my HR 21s that it's not even comparable. Issues should be worked out in the first few months, there are always some issues with newly released products from ANY company, not just DirecTV. I would say go ahead and activate them. There is always the 90 day warranty if they start doing something strange, and D* has to replace them with something if they fail. The HR 24 box contains:
- HR 24 HD DVR
- Power Cord
- HDMI Cable
- Component Cable (RGB)
- RCA Cable
- Phone Cord
- IR/RF Remote (RC65RX)
- Manual
That's what was in both of mine. I would recommend a Monoprice HDMI switch, they are reasonably priced, and from what I have heard they work well. Google monoprice, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding it.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> After quickly scanning through the HR24 "issues thread" I am a little concerned. Is it safe to activate my new HR24s? Or should I hold them off first? I was told I will have up to 30 days to activate them to replace my old HDDVRs.
> 
> Or should I replace only one of them, make sure it works fine before activating another? What is in the new box, does it come with an HDMI cable? One of them will have to support two HDTV sets, what kind of HDMI splitter should I get to ensure both can accept 1080p?
> 
> Thanks advance!


(2) HR24-500s. Not a single issue on either one of them. Wish I had 4 more.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> (2) HR24-500s. Not a single issue on either one of them. Wish I had 4 more.


+1


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I actually just found out that the HD-DVRs have a 1 yr warranty even though they only tell you 90 days. A CSR who sent me a replacement for a defective HR22 informed me of this and backed it up by not charging me the $20 shipping.


----------



## heelsfinl4 (Oct 21, 2006)

I just wanted to second what an earlier poster stated in this thread. I couldn't get a CSR to guarantee me an HR24 if I swapped out my current VERY SLOW HR21. I asked them about buying from a 3rd party supplier, and getting at least a partial credit. I just wanted the difference between the 99 dollar upgrade fee and the 200 dollar cost of the 24. 
I took the advice of a poster and I directly emailed the President of Direct tv (Mike White), and I simply explained the situation above. Within 6 hours I got a call from the Customer Advocacy Team and they couldn't have been nicer. They noted that I've been a direct tv customer for 9 years, and stated that my request was reasonable. She asked me if I purcahsed my 24 already, and i said that i did (from Solidsignal.com). She asked for the total cost including shipping and she credited my account the entire amount. I also got an email verification. She told me CSR's can't guarantee specific receivers but they should have offered me something. 
I don't know if this matters, but I told her from the beginning that I had no intention of cancelling my service over this, but I just felt that I would take a chance and send the email. I was very impressed with their promptness and their professionalism. They couldn't have been nicer. Just thought I'd pass it along


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And I'll say again that Ellen Filipiak is the right path .. going through Mike White has the likelihood of resulting in delays.


----------



## heelsfinl4 (Oct 21, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by delays. This couldn't have possibly been taken care of in a more efficient manner. I was just trying to relay a possible solution to those who are in a similar situation to mine.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm saying that sending notes to Mike or any other DIRECTV executive other than Ellen Filipiak is the wrong path. You may have been helped in a timely manner, but Mike is but one person. Contacting Ellen goes to a team. Asking the CEO of DIRECTV to be your personal support liaison is a recipe for problems.

If you want to escalate your problems to the DIRECTV Executive level, you should send your request as follows:

Please review the following Executive Team page @ DIRECTV:
http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/officers.cfm

At the bottom of the page is the following information:


> *Executive Customer Care Contact*
> 
> If you've contacted Customer Care and require additional clarification or support,
> contact Ellen Filipiak, Sr. VP of Customer Care.


I've redacted Mike's E-mail address from this thread .. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Being a CEO myself, I have to mirror what Doug is saying above.

Nobody will ever be able to contact me, unless I want them to... I have bigger fish to fry in my company. The structure of a company makes so there is avenues to get things done. 

How did I get my HR24? I got two actually, shipped right to my home. I placed my order through a well known online distributor, and when they came in... I called DirecTV and had them activated. You have every right to ask DirecTV if there is any perks you can have being as you are adding two new receivers to your account (and a new 2 year contract), but do it without expectations... or just wait until the HR24s are more available on DirecTVs side.

I did not email anyone. I just made a simple purchase. I am not going to get into "what Barry got out of the deal", as your miles may vary. I will say that I felt DirecTV dealt with me in manor that caused me to get the CSR's boss on the phone with me so I could let her know what a great employee they had working for them.


----------



## GCS (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting the info above as I have emailed the team to see if they can resolve a very very bad experience yesterday with the no show of a tech and the DTV tech team blaming me for it and then not willing to do anything to alleviate the issue other then rescheduling me for 3 weeks from now.

Very poor customer service on their end. Hopefully the team can help me out a little.

Thanks again for the contact info.

Greg


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

Jumping in late on a now six-page thread: to the OP:

If you were unhappy that you didn't get an HR24, why did you accept and sign off on the installation?

I am considering getting DirecTV (new customer). What I am going to do is communicate to whoever I can that I want 2 HR24s and I will not accept installation if they show up with anything else. Then I'll follow through on that. Assuming I'm successful, this will save me a few hundred bucks over buying them separately. 

Comments from this august group on my strategy?


----------



## tamiraan (Jun 30, 2008)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> Jumping in late on a now six-page thread: to the OP:
> 
> If you were unhappy that you didn't get an HR24, why did you accept and sign off on the installation?
> 
> ...


That drives installers crazy sometimes, in fact most of the time. won't come out any good installation from them, . just telling...


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

tamiraan said:


> That drives installers crazy sometimes, in fact most of the time. won't come out any good installation from them, . just telling...


I added a receiver last week and the CSR put my request for an HR24 on the order. I also called ahead to verify and to tell the installer that this was my 5th DVR and I would need a SWM-16 as well. The installer came prepared and was grateful for an easy install.

I wouldn't say that you should have any worry about requesting a receiver, although I'd say it's a good idea to do it in advance. If the installer comes out without having gotten the request and doesn't have an HR24, you've wasted their time.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I've seen multiple references to calling the installer beforehand. Sounds like a good idea. But, how do you go about getting the number of your local installer?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The CSR should give it to you, or more likely the phone number of a dispatcher for that company. You can get the installer's number from them. Tell them you live in a hard to find area or that your wife is 8 1/2 months pregnant or that you're just getting over leprosy, whatever excuse you need to get the installer's phone number


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

The HR24s arrived directly from DirecTV yesterday, very quick turnaround, but had broken seals, could be easily opened and closed, though could not find anything missing, did anyone else notice the same? They also seemed to have been opened then sealed with the DirecTV seal labels at the warehouse.

Decided to activate one at a time, fired one up, indeed very fast, should restore some peace for me in the house. Later I had to do a hard reboot to get the other HDDVRs to recognize it for MRV.

I just realized the HR24 had only one Ethernet port. One of my HR21s’ second Ethernet port is used to connect to a PC. Does that mean I cannot replace it with the HR24 yet still manage to piggyback/hardwire the PC?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I just realized the HR24 had only one Ethernet port. One of my HR21s' second Ethernet port is used to connect to a PC. Does that mean I cannot replace it with the HR24 yet still manage to piggyback/hardwire the PC?


You *shouldn't be doing that*, anyway. :nono2:

*Far* better to buy a cheap Ethernet switch and connect both to that.


----------



## Matt_Stevens (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow. What a thread!

I'm new here, but everyone at AVSforum knows me, so if any of you are over there, whassup...

Anyway, I am deciding between Comcast and DirecTV for when we move July 31. Because of how good the HR24 seems to be (got a chance to use it the other day and it is faster than any Sat receiver I have used) I want to go with DirecTV, but...

Only if I can get an HR24. And I am not paying $200 for it. Paying for something you don't own is just wrong.

Now, if I can get in under the current free HD for Life, free install deal they are offering (and DirecTV is used by the current renters, so the dishes are on the roof) then I can see paying $100, but that's it. 

Advice?

I do see some people online 'selling' HR24's. Well, is that actually possible? Can anyone just sell them so you own them? That doesn't make sense, unless they were from a dealer that went bust or something. 

Thanks all!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> You *shouldn't be doing that*, anyway. :nono2:
> 
> *Far* better to buy a cheap Ethernet switch and connect both to that.


If I place a cheap switch before the HR24 and the PC, will MRV still work for the HR24?


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

tamiraan said:


> That drives installers crazy sometimes, in fact most of the time. won't come out any good installation from them, . just telling...


So, should I accept something I don't want and explicitly requested not to have, because it might piss off the installer? I don't think so. What's he going to do, spit in my food?

Especially if I've made every effort to communicate my intentions and desires.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Matt_Stevens said:


> Wow. What a thread!
> 
> I'm new here, but everyone at AVSforum knows me, so if any of you are over there, whassup...
> 
> ...


 Welcome, Matt. 

As a new subscriber, you'd have pretty good pull with DirecTV. You might well be able to get everything you want for free or cheap. Call them and ask. And if the first CSR doesn't give you the answer you were looking for, feel free to call back again later. Often the deals can change.

And they'll probably use a new dish, even though you have the old one.

Yes, there are a handful owned of HR24s out there but they are rare. I'd assume anything you see are actually leased units.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never had a service call--(self installed and maintained), so I told them I was having pixelation issues and horrible playback anomalies with my HR20-700 (which I was). They dispatched a tech on a Saturday (FREE of charge-due to my longevity and have never had a call). He came out listened to my story, checked antenna alignment and strength of mount (said he had never seen one mounted so firmly- I modified a vehicular mobile computer mount), and immediately said, I'll just give you a new DVR. "These just hit the street, so don't tell your neighbors" with a chuckle. I lost all my recordings, but that was a small price to pay for the new HR24-500 that he hooked up. 
PS do not try to hookup an existing External sata drive, it locked up the DVR and turned it into a brick....(never found out why)....Good Luck


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I asked the tech today when he was installing me a new HR24 about my external hard drive and he said sure. But after waiting and waiting I mentioned that all of the lights have gone out on the front panel. The tech said the HR24 must be bad and he had no more with him. I asked about disconnecting the external hard drive and he did and rebooted the HR24 and it fired up and finally installed.

Hopefully when I get back home everything will work being we did not check everything out.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> I am considering getting DirecTV (new customer). What I am going to do is communicate to whoever I can that I want 2 HR24s and I will not accept installation if they show up with anything else.


It has been reported here many times that DirecTV would like all new installs to use HR24 DVRs and H24 receivers. It's not always possible but that's the goal. You have that in your favor. I'd also take the "pre-call it with the installer" approach mentioned just upthread to up your odds.

You could just place your order and then cancel it if the installer doesn't show up with what you want, but you're on the defensive then and have turned the situation into a confrontational one. Why do that if you can avoid it? No CSR can guarantee you a model of DVR, no matter what they say. You, on the other hand, can make it happen with a little work before your install.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt_Stevens said:


> Wow. What a thread!
> 
> I'm new here, but everyone at AVSforum knows me, so if any of you are over there, whassup...
> 
> ...


If you are moving into a building that has DirecTV service through a MDU provider you won't be able to go through DirecTV, you will have to contact the system operator of the building for install. DirecTV will just send you to them.

If it's just a bunch of people sticking their own dishes up that's another story but if the building is a DirecTV registered "mdu" you will be SOL. You'll have to contact the sysop.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> If I place a cheap switch before the HR24 and the PC, will MRV still work for the HR24?


Yes it will. You're just using the switch to send the network signal to both the computer and the HR24.

But if you have the Whole Home installation with DECA, you won't have any need to plug a network cable into the back of the HR24 because it will be going through the coax connection.


----------



## Matt_Stevens (Jun 21, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> If you are moving into a building that has DirecTV service through a MDU provider you won't be able to go through DirecTV, you will have to contact the system operator of the building for install. DirecTV will just send you to them.
> 
> If it's just a bunch of people sticking their own dishes up that's another story but if the building is a DirecTV registered "mdu" you will be SOL. You'll have to contact the sysop.


It's a private home and the owner basically said I could do whatever I wanted. The current renter on floor 1 has DTV and will move upstairs and continue with DTV. So I will move into floor 1 and get DTV myself.

Summing up: Two family home. Each floor is a separate 'apartment.' Both floors have had DTV at one point or another. Current renter in apartment I am taking over has DTV.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in the group that cannot seem to get Directv to really do anything, regarding trying to get a HR24 for the $99 deal. I also tried getting them to give credit if I purchased one but they acted like they never heard of such a thing. Ever since they were sold the last time, the entire company has been kind of stale in my opinion. 

About the only thing they've done is stuff that had already been started. It's taken forever to get any new HD and still not enough premium channels. I also notice that Dish signs up more lately, while that had been reversed for awhile. 

Around 3 years ago when I purchased 3 HR20-700's for about $900.00, or I should say rented, they did give me some back but I forgot how much. But I'm the type that installs everything and rarely calls and don't like to call really. I been with them 15 years, they say I'm filled with hearts......

But this time I've been unable to get past the first line CSR, while in the past I could get the phone number and pin to CMG,retention,ect. I tried email, which actually has worked well for me but this time someone just said I'd be contacted, but 4 days later nothing. 

I just don't like the way they do their DVR's when trying to order at all. Plus the fact they seem to be trying to pull more and more away from retail. I'll probably just end up buying one sometime, I just find it silly I have to lose $100 because of the system they have in place.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

MISpat said:


> Yes it will. You're just using the switch to send the network signal to both the computer and the HR24.
> 
> But if you have the Whole Home installation with DECA, you won't have any need to plug a network cable into the back of the HR24 because it will be going through the coax connection.


I don't have DECA, but I begin to think I should look into this just to get the support from DirecTV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Matt_Stevens said:


> It's a private home and the owner basically said I could do whatever I wanted. The current renter on floor 1 has DTV and will move upstairs and continue with DTV. So I will move into floor 1 and get DTV myself.
> 
> Summing up: Two family home. Each floor is a separate 'apartment.' Both floors have had DTV at one point or another. Current renter in apartment I am taking over has DTV.


depending on location of the dish, you may be able to share the dish with the other apartment (not the account as that would be fraud, but the dish feeding two separate accounts). This might be more aesthetically pleasing. If it's something you guys want to consider, just ask questions here and folks can help you out. You would need to take precautions so that you wouldn't be sharing programs with the tenant in the other apartment, but it is definitely doable in most situations.


----------



## Matt_Stevens (Jun 21, 2010)

I talked to the current renter and he says they do NOT have HD right now, but that there are two dishes on the roof, one for each floor and that DirecTV has full records of what is installed, so I think I'll be able to call and have a productive discussion some time this week.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm saying that sending notes to Mike or any other DIRECTV executive other than Ellen Filipiak is the wrong path. You may have been helped in a timely manner, but Mike is but one person. Contacting Ellen goes to a team. Asking the CEO of DIRECTV to be your personal support liaison is a recipe for problems.
> 
> If you want to escalate your problems to the DIRECTV Executive level, you should send your request as follows:
> 
> ...


Okay the team approach through Ellen might be better to start with on D*'s executive level, but what if someone still doesn't have their issue resolved? I have heard of this multiple times, so it does happen. That, IMO calls for emailing the CEO. If the team can't make it happen, I guarantee that Mike White can. Yes, he is just one person, but he can and will make it happen for his customers when all else fails.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert L;2509239
But this time I've been unable to get past the first line CSR said:


> I had to speak directly to the retention dept regarding a matter and I was able to get there by stating "retention dept" TWICE. The first time, it just repeated the opening message, but the second time got me right through to them. Give it a try.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

sammy720 said:


> Okay the team approach through Ellen might be better to start with on D*'s executive level, but what if someone still doesn't have their issue resolved? I have heard of this multiple times, so it does happen. That, IMO calls for emailing the CEO. If the team can't make it happen, I guarantee that Mike White can. Yes, he is just one person, but he can and will make it happen for his customers when all else fails.


I think Mike will hand the case down to the "team" for resolution as well. The fact it worked for some does not mean it will always be the best route.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I think Mike will hand the case down to the "team" for resolution as well. The fact it worked for some does not mean it will always be the best route.


Sometimes when you shake the tree from the top, you wind up with them looking up seeing that the "team" was doing something they dont like and they put a stop to it altogether...


----------



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd like to add a recommendation to go through the Customer Advocacy Team via emailing Ellen Filipiak. I wrote her yesterday, got a call last night when I was out, returned it this morning, talked to a very nice lady named Rachel, she completely understood the issue and was able to help me out from start to finish. It was honestly the most positive experience I've ever had with calling DirecTV.

YMMV as always, but after going through the normal CSR channels, emailing Ellen should be your next step. If they can't do it, by all means escalate as far as you feel you should go, but I absolutely would at least try this step. It was well worth it for me.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sammy720 said:


> Okay the team approach through Ellen might be better to start with on D*'s executive level, but what if someone still doesn't have their issue resolved? I have heard of this multiple times, so it does happen. That, IMO calls for emailing the CEO. If the team can't make it happen, I guarantee that Mike White can. Yes, he is just one person, but he can and will make it happen for his customers when all else fails.


let me put it this way .. Mike White is just going to hand it off to the team anyway. That is their job .. He has visibility into this team already. If you think Mike White is calling the mail room asking them to send sammy720 an HR24, I think you're mistaken. His "people" are the team managed by Ellen Filipiak.


----------



## barnt (Jun 18, 2010)

Just signed up for a new install and requested the HR24 from the rep. He made a note in the account saying I wanted that specific model. He also said just confirm with the installer when he calls to make sure that is what I will get. He was also pretty sure most places will use the newer HR24 model's anyway for an install. Let's hope it works out!


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

barnt said:


> Just signed up for a new install and requested the HR24 from the rep. He made a note in the account saying I wanted that specific model. He also said just confirm with the installer when he calls to make sure that is what I will get. He was also pretty sure most places will use the newer HR24 model's anyway for an install. Let's hope it works out!


That's about all you can do is "hope". I did the same thing while scheduling a MRV upgrade. Sent the installers packing 3 times before I decided to order a HR24 from overstock.com. But after all of that, I got a credit for $100 on the HR24 when I activated it.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> The CSR should give it to you, or more likely the phone number of a dispatcher for that company. You can get the installer's number from them. Tell them you live in a hard to find area or that your wife is 8 1/2 months pregnant or that you're just getting over leprosy, whatever excuse you need to get the installer's phone number


Thanks for the suggestion. I tried calling D* and they said they were unable to give me a phone number. Anyone else know how I might be able to look them up? I'm in California, Southwest Riverside County, Murrieta/Temecula Valley, zip code 92562.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 13, 2010)

I just emailed Ellen -- we'll see what kind of response I get.

Jason


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I was able to get an HR24. It should arrive tomorrow. Had to buy it from a third party, but I was able to get assurances from the retention department that I would be given credits so that my upgrade cost comes to the $99 advertised on DirecTV's website.

As long as that happens as it should, I'm a very happy camper (as I normally am with D*).


----------



## tamiraan (Jun 30, 2008)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> So, should I accept something I don't want and explicitly requested not to have, because it might piss off the installer? I don't think so. What's he going to do, spit in my food?
> 
> Especially if I've made every effort to communicate my intentions and desires.


As i mentioned, im just telling ya... Dont get so pissed off even b4 the installer arrives, hahaha.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

PHL said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried calling D* and they said they were unable to give me a phone number. Anyone else know how I might be able to look them up? I'm in California, Southwest Riverside County, Murrieta/Temecula Valley, zip code 92562.


I was hoping somebody would hop in here.

Can somebody help PHL out with the name of the company that does DirecTV's installs in this part of Southern California?

If not, the installer may call you to confirm the appointment.


----------



## corey84 (Jan 29, 2007)

I live in O.C. Had my install last Saturday. The installer came in a Directv Truck with Directv paperwork. I don't believe they are independent. He said they do not get too many HR24's. Luckily he replaced my HR20-100 with an HR24-500.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> I was hoping somebody would hop in here.
> 
> Can somebody help PHL out with the name of the company that does DirecTV's installs in this part of Southern California?
> 
> If not, the installer may call you to confirm the appointment.


Thanks Carl. I've kind of given up hope about contacting the installer beforehand. I've got a request for the tech to call me before the day of installation (this upcoming Saturday), but I figure that's a 50-50 proposition at best.

I'm just going to see what shows up on the day of the install.


----------

